# driver for ethernet controllers and PCI simple communications controller



## parysmichel (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a MEDION PC MT 42 with S/N 97304010100692.
Since I reinstalled windows xp on my desktop I am unable to connect internet with the internet explorer. I think the problem is that I am missing the drivers for ethernet controllers and PCI simple communications controller. Can somebody help me where to find these specific drivers for my PC so that I can download them ?
Many thanks for your help !!


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

I found this:http://www.medionsupport.com/phpbb2/portal.php
and this( though it's in German , I used the translator in Firefox)
http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.medion.de%2F&langpair=de|en&hl=en&ie=UTF8
Good Luck!!


----------

